# Excel Abfragen Webshop



## FlaschZwerg (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



ich habe ein Problem im Excel. 

Ich lese über Excel mit der Webabfrage Daten von einer Webseite ein, da ich Preise vergleichen möchte, das Problem das ist habe ist das ich die Spalten in denen der Preis steht zwar als Text formatiert habe er mir aber immer wieder den Warenwert als Zahlen darstellt und wenn ich das dann in Access importiere da ich die Preise dann ja irgendwie verarbeiten muss um sie zu vergleichen das mir im Access dann #Zahl steht…..

Weis da irgendwer eine Lösung wie ich das so formatieren oder anders bearbeiten kann das er mir die Zahl auch als Text übernimmt? Die Formatierungen sollten soweit stimmen, ich weis

Aber nicht warum er das nicht sauber übernimmt.



Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

